# Customer sent .............



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 3, 2021)

A couple of photos to be Label Cast using Alumilite Clear Slow for the Sierra series.

Les


----------



## MPVic (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm sure these will make some musicians very happy!!


----------

